# Bristel NYE Thread



## on_the_fly (Dec 20, 2005)

I am very suprised no 1 has started this already !


So come on people whatcha doing where ya going ?


I will be getting fuct at The Ripsnorter NYE bash @ Black Swan !


----------



## djbombscare (Dec 20, 2005)

Im coming round yours to knick the toaster then.


----------



## on_the_fly (Dec 20, 2005)

As long as you take the 2 years of crumbs inside with you as I have no use of those after NYE   


oh can you please take the pile of old newspapers under the stairs aswell ?


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 20, 2005)

I may well end up in the bell, in bath.


----------



## WasGeri (Dec 20, 2005)

I will be staying in - maybe on my own, if butchersapron has to work.


----------



## JTG (Dec 20, 2005)

I am leaving town 'cos all the decent venues have been nicked by the likes of Ripsnorter and Tribe of Frog 

Unsound in Camberwell for me


----------



## Cakes (Dec 21, 2005)

I wanna go down the pub! Really fancy afternoon drinks which blend fuzzily but seamlessly into the evening celebrations. Not sure where I'll go though. might meet up with some chums in Clifton and make my way down the hill to Glous rd. Anyone going for drinkies in that area?

Going to a friend's party round the corner for midnight, probably stay up til dawn and see what sort of shape i'm in. Either go with crazy postmen for freezing swim in lake or cook porkchops and watch films in bed.


----------



## on_the_fly (Dec 21, 2005)

Hang on, Cakes idea sounds better, can i have an invite cakes: *flutters lashes at cakes*


JTG - BLEH HUMBUG YOU !


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 21, 2005)

Cakes said:
			
		

> go with crazy postmen for freezing swim in lake


Eastville park ?   
(mind you it shouldn't be too bad since they pulled the body out of it   )


----------



## bristol_citizen (Dec 21, 2005)

Before you all dive in, bear in mind Eastville Park lake is about 2 foot deep.


----------



## WasGeri (Dec 21, 2005)

I'd go for the pork chops in bed option, personally.


----------



## djbombscare (Dec 22, 2005)

Cakes said:
			
		

> cook porkchops



And then 




			
				on_the_fly said:
			
		

> Hang on, Cakes idea sounds better, can i have an invite cakes: *flutters lashes at cakes*.



You want an invite to cook porkchops ?


----------



## on_the_fly (Dec 22, 2005)

Sounds like a scream !


----------



## zog (Dec 22, 2005)

We will be heading over to brissle from Wales to go to the trinity centre for diy and fruity antics.

How easy is it to find from the M32?


----------



## WasGeri (Dec 22, 2005)

zog said:
			
		

> How easy is it to find from the M32?



It's dead easy - it's not far from the M32.  I'll let a driver tell you the best junction to come off, as the way I would get there on a bike/walking would be slightly different due to one way systems etc. which I am not familiar with.


----------



## zed66 (Dec 22, 2005)

Come off M32 at J3 (St Paul's roundabout). Turn left onto dual carriageway (Easton Way), After about 1/2 mile you will reach a large roundabout (Lawrence Hill roundabout). Turn right (3rd exit). Follow dual carriageway and you can see Trinity centre on your right after less than 1/2 mile.(Massive gothic looking Church built of light coloured stone). Unfortunately due to one way system to actually get to Trinity carry on 'til first major set of lights, turn right and keep on right hand side , road will split, straight ahead or right onto Trinity road. Trinity centre on left hand side opposite Trinity road nick.
(Just below where it says City of Bristol on the map below).


----------



## fat hamster (Dec 23, 2005)

zed66 said:
			
		

> Just below where it says City of Bristol on the map


Oooh - I used to live there!  My bedroom was just about by the "ty" of "city".


----------



## on_the_fly (Dec 23, 2005)

Be very careful where you park when you go to Trinity, even though your next to the Cop shop, you may staill get your car stripped of stereo and eevrything else. I know I found out the hard way and lost the lot, only thing they left were the screws and fittings, even took my parcel shelf !



So be warned !


----------



## Zaskar (Dec 24, 2005)

bristol_citizen said:
			
		

> Before you all dive in, bear in mind Eastville Park lake is about 2 foot deep.



I think it is deeper now, they dredged it, still not really a good swimming hole tho.

As for NYE, well it utterly sucks.  It really is just another way to get fools parted from thier cash innit.  Dancing in sick with pissed wankers was fun when I was in my 20s.  It is just a continuation of the vile consumerist festival that most us pander too like loons.

I think it is a time for quiet contemplation, well probably... me bitter?  YES


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 25, 2005)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> Dancing in sick with pissed wankers was fun when I was in my 20s.



i can't say that i ever found that fun. even in my younger days it seemed to lack a certain something

spending the time with a bunch of of munted ravers ? now that was a fun way to spend NYE


----------



## FruitandNut (Dec 26, 2005)

And I used to go to church at St. Nick's around the corner in Lawford's Gate; but I managed to avoid stepping the the sick 'cos I would go by motorbike or car.


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 30, 2005)

Well it's Castros for us.

The fizzer fledgling is playing a set at 2 am. Going along to do my proud mummy bit.   

TBH if it wasn't for the fact he was playing I would have quite happily chilled at home. It's a bloody treat for me to be in my own home chilling these days. Plus I have lots of new toys to play with. Cheers Satan.


----------



## zog (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks for the replies everyone. Umming and aaahing about taking the car, got some friends on the outskirts of Bristol we can crash with - whats the NYE/day taxis like over there?


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 30, 2005)

zog said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies everyone. Umming and aaahing about taking the car, got some friends on the outskirts of Bristol we can crash with - whats the NYE/day taxis like over there?



Expensive and difficult to get mate


----------



## WasGeri (Dec 30, 2005)

Night buses might be running - where do your friends live?


----------



## Sunspots (Dec 30, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Night buses might be running - where do your friends live?






			
				First Bus website said:
			
		

> Saturday 31st December 2005 - Normal Saturday services _including Nightflyers_
> 
> Sunday 1st January 2006 -
> Bank Holiday service operates on all routes.
> ...



Zog: further Night Bus info here .


----------



## WasGeri (Dec 30, 2005)

'£1.25 for children and older persons'   

What the hell would children and OAPS be doing out at that time of night? They should be tucked up in bed with a hot water bottle and a mug of Horlicks!


----------



## Isambard (Dec 30, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> What the hell would children and OAPS be doing out at that time of night? They should be tucked up in bed with a hot water bottle and a mug of Horlicks!




Well Fizzer is out and about!     <Hides>

Don't knock milky drinks, really good way of taking certain substances discreetly when your ex is in the house!     Allegedly.


----------



## WasGeri (Dec 30, 2005)

I wouldn't dream of knocking Horlicks - I love the stuff!


----------



## Sunspots (Dec 30, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> '£1.25 for children and older persons'
> 
> What the hell would children and OAPS be doing out at that time of night?



...and I'm sure First are well aware of that, which allows them to look good by offering discounts, but safe in the knowledge that 99%* of people using that service will still be paying the top whack.  

(*The other 1% being the ones that just barge on and are so pissed and/or moody that the driver turns a blind eye 'cos he really doesn't need the hassle.)


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 30, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Well Fizzer is out and about!     <Hides>



 

Yeah and I can still out partayyyyyy most peeps half my age...even without the aid of narcotics!


----------



## Isambard (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm running a club night NYE so I'll be _off the drink_ but up for it later so I'll throw some shapes over to you during Fizz Fledgling's set mate!


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 30, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> I'm running a club night NYE so I'll be _off the drink_ but up for it later so I'll throw some shapes over to you during Fizz Fledgling's set mate!



Cool, and I'll be sure to catch them hon   

xXx


----------



## on_the_fly (Dec 30, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Yeah and I can still out partayyyyyy most peeps half my age...even without the aid of narcotics!




Yup I hear you on that and we did didnt we !


Cant wait now for NYE Ripsnorter at the Dirty Duck !


----------



## munkeeunit (Dec 31, 2005)

happy new year!   

See you all sometime within it, to be sure   

Bye again for now


----------



## fat hamster (Dec 31, 2005)

HNY munkee 

And everyone else.


----------



## Isambard (Dec 31, 2005)

Well I've just ironed my party frocks and now into the bath to look FABULOUS, lock up your sons!   

HNY to everyone and Hammy have a fab time in Portugal!


----------



## fat hamster (Dec 31, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Hammy have a fab time in Portugal!


Heh - I'm not going (see here).  

BTW Izzy, thank you for the alligators.


----------



## Isambard (Dec 31, 2005)

Wow, the Mother of all Christmasses!   
What a nice thing to do.


----------



## zog (Dec 31, 2005)

It's Bradley Stoke that we've got to get to after. Cheers for the links - looks like an N61, though fuck knows where we're gonna catch it. I think another friend lives in St George and is stuck in with the kids so we may give her an early morning call to crash on her floor for a few hours.

Have fun everyone. If you meet Welsh folk out tonight be nice to them.


----------



## strung out (Apr 8, 2006)

I hope everyone had a lovely new year


----------

